# XFX Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition



## Majin-Vegeta (18. November 2009)

Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt ist auf dem Markt!
Ich schaute mich ein wenig um fand dieses Monster:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - XFX HD5970 Black Edition

1000 MHz GPU-Takt + 6000!!! MHz Speichertakt

Auf der offiziellen XFX Homepage fand ich zwar diese uminöse Black Edition, jedoch ohne Angaben der Taktfrequenzen, lediglich die normalen Modelle waren gelistet.

Was glaubt ihr? Marketing von Alternate - also so in die Richtung - JA das ist mit dieser Karte unter Luft möglich, oder Standardmäßig?!


----------



## Wargrown (18. November 2009)

Kranke Performance muss das ergeben


----------



## KRAB-slider (18. November 2009)

hmm....auch wenn sich das traumhaft anhoert 2x1000mhz fuern grafikchip.....allein mit luftkuehlung ist das nicht machbar.....laut heise.de hat der standard 2x725mhz 

heise online-Preisvergleich: XFX Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition, 2x 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (HD-597A-CNB9) / Deutschland


----------



## Graywulf28 (18. November 2009)

> > _Wem die Leistung noch nicht reicht kann sich ja die XFX Black Edition holen.
> > http://www.alternate.de/html/product...=Radeon+HD5000
> > Wenn die Werte stimmen dann haut die ziemlich rein^^_
> 
> ...


ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - ATi Radeon HD 5970


----------



## Wargrown (18. November 2009)

Warum sollte das mit Luftkühlung nicht machbar sein???

Vielleicht hat XFX ja die Kühllösung getweaked und außerdem hat die Karte noch Temperaturmäßig Luft nach oben.

PS:In der geposteten pdf steht selbst "up to 1GHz"


----------



## Nucleus (18. November 2009)

Alle bisherigen News besagten, dass die 5970 mit zwei GPUs läuft - allerdings jeweils auf dem Niveau zweier 5850er.

Insofern kann das nicht stimmen...


----------



## Wargrown (18. November 2009)

Bei Alternate sind schon zwei auf Lager wer will???


----------



## KRAB-slider (18. November 2009)

die sapphire 4890 atomic hatte bereits 1x6 und 1x8 pin stromanschluss....d.h. fuer 2 solcher chips (mal so uebertragn auf die 5970) waeren mind. 2x8pin stromanschkluesse noetig und da bist du bereits bei 400watt TDP...

und das wird nie und nimmer durch den kleinen staubsaugerluefeter, egal wie schnell der drehen mag, von der temperatur machbar sein...


----------



## killer89 (18. November 2009)

Also bei Alternate seh ich nur 725MHz pro Chip und insgesamt 4000MHz für den RAM (was real ja noch viel weniger ist..., also 1000MHz wegen der DDR-Rechnerei)

MfG


----------



## Rollora (18. November 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Also bei Alternate seh ich nur 725MHz pro Chip und insgesamt 4000MHz für den RAM (was real ja noch viel weniger ist..., also 1000MHz wegen der DDR-Rechnerei)
> 
> MfG


DDR Rechnerei... klar
Also lies dir mal die oberen Details durch da steht 1 ghz Chiptakt und 1.5 ghz Speichertakt (was in 6 Ghz SDR Speichertakt resultieren würde oder 3 GHZ DDR). Unten sind die Details für das Referenzdesign glaub ich oder oben das sind fehlangaben. Wird sich rausstellen, wenn man dem Link folgt:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6942694&postcount=102


----------



## killer89 (18. November 2009)

_Die XFX HD5970 Black Edition ist eine Dual-GPU-Karte auf Basis von zwei AMD Radeon HD5870 Chips. Die beiden GPUs arbeiten mit 725 MHz und verfügen zusammen über 3200 Streamprozessoren und 160 Textureinheiten für unglaubliche Rechenpower in GPGPU-Anwendungen und Spielen. Jeder GPU stehen 1 GByte GDDR5-Speicher zur Verfügung, der mit 256-Bit angebunden ist und mit 1 GHz taktet (effektive Datenrate 4000 MHz). Dazu gibt es aktuelle Features wie DirectX 11, OpenGL 3.2, ATI Avivo HD Video, ATI Stream (Unterstützung von OpenCL 1.0 und DirectCompute 11) und die Multi-Display-Technologie ATI Eyefinity._
Das bekomme ich, wenn ich dem ersten Link im ersten Post folge... für mich ist es einfach nur die DDR-Rechnerei/Marketing (Zitat: "effektiv"), wo große Zahlen großes bewirken... zur Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Speichertechniken alá nVidia sind die Zahlen einfach nur nutzlos.
Und auch bei deinem Link wird man wieder auf Alternate verwiesen, lediglich die Hersteller PDF spricht von "bis zu". 
Außerdem sind 2GB VRAM sind zwar physisch, aber nicht logisch vorhanden - wie gesagt, die großen Zahlen...

MfG


----------



## Graywulf28 (18. November 2009)

Wurde von Alternate mittlerweile verbessert.


----------



## espanol (18. November 2009)

1GB bei so einer Karte, da kann man nicht mal von schlechtem Humor sprechen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2009)

espanol schrieb:


> 1GB bei so einer Karte, da kann man nicht mal von schlechtem Humor sprechen.



Mit 2Gig pro Chip wäre die Karte noch länger und teuerer geworden


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

lol....krass


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. November 2009)

Ich möchte den Preis erst gar nicht Wissen!


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit 2Gig pro Chip wäre die Karte noch länger und teuerer geworden



Länger wäre kein Problem bei mir im Case. Teuerer allerding schon 



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Preis erst gar nicht Wissen!



Ne, ich auch nicht...das ist nur was für bonzen


----------



## Bruce112 (18. November 2009)

das ist ja mittlerweile wie angeln geworden 


den Köder ins wasser werfen und abwarten ob die fische anbeißen 

werbung machen und abwarten ob die kunden anbeißen 


also ich frag mich aus was der chip hergestellt ist aus Platin .

muaahhhhhhhh

620 euro bitte was ?
und wenn schon 620 dann sollten die auch schreiben wieviel so ne karte 
laut wird beim zocken ,und ob es mickroruckeln gibt auch .
es gibt leute die für 800 euro arbeiten gehen 

das ist ja pure luxus


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

Sollte die Balck nicht so Takt so sein wie eine normal 5870?
Und nicht wie eine 5850 ?


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. November 2009)

Und jetzt haun wir mal 4 stück davon ins CF^^


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Und jetzt haun wir mal 4 stück davon ins CF^^



Klar, probiers aus, bin gespannt wie sich 8 Cypress-Chips im Rechner so machen


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. November 2009)

damit sollte Crysis auf einem 30 Zöller problemlos mit maximaler Grafikqualität und über 100 fps Spielbar sein.
Am besten gleich auf 3 30 Zöllern.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> damit sollte Crysis auf einem 30 Zöller problemlos mit maximaler Grafikqualität und über 100 fps Spielbar sein.
> Am besten gleich auf 3 30 Zöllern.



Nein, machen wir 24 draus und aktivieren 8x SGSSAA. Dann kommst du auch mit vier HD5970 nicht weit.


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. November 2009)

Naja, 24 Monitore mit Eyfiniti is ja auch "etwas" übertrieben^^
So weit kannste garnicht gucken. Da muss man 20 Meter entfernt sitzen um was zu sehen.
Aber um neue Rekorde aufzustellen (3D Mark) sind die Karten schon ganz geil.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. November 2009)

*Will haben*
Warum soll die nur so schnell sein wie 2 HD5850?


----------



## LOGIC (18. November 2009)

:O das wird bei mir unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen


----------



## HolySh!t (19. November 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Und jetzt haun wir mal 4 stück davon ins CF^^


und schon hat man ne neue heizung
nun wissen wir auch warum die dinger nen halbes monatsgehalt(naja nich so ganz) kosten.....ati will das alle pc mit 4 karten ausgerüstet werden,dann jedliche art von heizung aus dem haushalt geräumt wird und man so nur noch pc am laufen hat und nicht pc UND heizung....und so is die welt gerettet und der klima wandel gestoppt dank der hd 5970(und nicht obama!)
na scherz beiseite


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2009)

Das will ich auch sehen

Das du bei deiner nicht so Leistungs Starken Oc das hin kriegst 
Dazu will ich sehen das dein NT das aus hält.
Und dann ich will mal wie gut die Skalieren. Da Crysis nur 2 Karten im CF mit macht (so weit ich weiß).

Das sieht man ihr doch recht gut.Auch wenn das etws älter ist änders es nix dran !
Test: ATi CrossFire X vs. Nvidia Quad-SLI (Seite 17) - 25.03.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## BigBoymann (19. November 2009)

Mir würde eine 5870 mit 1000Mhz und 6000Mhz schon völlig reichen. 

Aber zur oberen Diskussion, ich glaube mehr als 4 Chips sind im CF doch gar nicht realisierbar, oder???


----------



## errat1c (19. November 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Naja, 24 Monitore mit Eyfiniti is ja auch "etwas" übertrieben^^
> So weit kannste garnicht gucken. Da muss man 20 Meter entfernt sitzen um was zu sehen.
> Aber um neue Rekorde aufzustellen (3D Mark) sind die Karten schon ganz geil.




Er meinte einen 24" Monitor und nicht 24 Monitore...


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

errat1c schrieb:


> Er meinte einen 24" Monitor und nicht 24 Monitore...



Nein, ich meinte schon 24 Monitore.


----------



## LOGIC (19. November 2009)

und was will man mit 24 Monitoren anfangen ??  Da braucht man schon nen ordentlichen schaden wenn man sich sowas zulegt 
würde es welche rahmenlos geben würde ich vll. noch nen zweiten 24 zöller dazu stellen


----------



## 19master94 (2. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> und was will man mit 24 Monitoren anfangen ??  Da braucht man schon nen ordentlichen schaden wenn man sich sowas zulegt
> würde es welche rahmenlos geben würde ich vll. noch nen zweiten 24 zöller dazu stellen


und man braucht nen sehr dicken Geldbeutel
und genug Platz


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Und das sowieso


----------



## akaEmpty (3. März 2010)

Ich sag nur: Finger weg von XFX ... XFX bedeutet auf deutsch soviel wie: "Bis zum Anus überzüchtete Hardware zu Spottpreisen, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nicht mal die Garantiedauer übersteht, um dann auf Grund fehlender Ersatzteile oder EOL, statt einer Austauschkarte oder dem Neupreis, den Zeitwert erstattet zu bekommen."


----------

